# Blue Funnel Line 1954 - 1961



## Eric Rigby (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi my name is Eric Rigby, I'm looking for some of my old ship mates from when I was working on the Hector, Agapenor, Ajax, Cyclops, Stentor, Elpenor, Autolocus.

Please relpy if you were one of the AB's or you know someone thatwas. 

Best Regards 

Eric Rigby


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Eric.
There are more possible old crew mates aboard this ship than you might think.
Find your way around our ship and have a good trip.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Eric, 
I sailed in all those except Elpenor and Stentor, between 1958 and 1964. I was in the Agapenor as daywork AB in May 1964.
Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Eric and welcome to SN. Plenty of BF lads on board. Bon voyage.


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Hello Eric; Welcome, I went around the land on the Agapenor in the summer of 1954, Bosun was Ralph Ball.
Bruce.


----------



## Jimcoatesdaughter (1 mo ago)

Hi Eric my Dad Jim Coates may well have sailed with you as he was with Blue Funnel at this time


----------

